# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  repticon Jan 29/30th!!

## Xan Powers

who all is going to Atlanta repticon??

I'll be there pretty much all day Sunday the 30th. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

As usual I am  :Wink:

----------


## Xan Powers

> As usual I am


woohoo! can't wait to meet all the ga herpers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## coldblooded

I'm going, most likely both days  :Smile:

----------


## Xan Powers

> I'm going, most likely both days


woo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## mxrider42

I will have a table at the show!
Trey

----------


## Xan Powers

> I will have a table at the show!
> Trey


I will stop by and introduce myself Sunday! can't wait to see what ya will have  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## jfreels

I will be there both days.  VIP Saturday, should be there from 9-1 PM then Sunday we'll be there later in the day.  

Last year I told a couple of the BP.Net users what I was looking for and got some great help finding what I wanted.  So this go around, I'll just let you know about it right now  :Very Happy: 

Cham cage, largeAP hidesFramed images or paintings of reptiles5k+ superwormsUsed racks, or maybe cheap new ones

Being warm this weekend, I may just have my BP.Net t-shirt on, but I'm not up to carrying around a jacket so I may just be wearing a hoodie.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Almost there anyone else coming?

I will be at the USARK table BTW  :Good Job:

----------


## BbyBoa

What did yall think of the repticon event?  I went first thing Saturday and I enjoyed it had a good time, but I do have to admit I was expecting a lot more.  I felt like the selection was really weak especially for BPs.  Didn't really see anything "special" and the guy that had the so called "1.5 million $ snake" are you kidding me haha I had to walk away from that table asap because he had no clue what he was talking about.  

A) the snake was worth around 8k "asked a trusted professional"

B) It didn't even look that hot.  (My opinion)    

Anyways just wanted to see what yall were thinking about it, maybe I am just being to harsh on it.   :Very Happy:

----------


## coldblooded

> What did yall think of the repticon event?  I went first thing Saturday and I enjoyed it had a good time, but I do have to admit I was expecting a lot more.  I felt like the selection was really weak especially for BPs.  Didn't really see anything "special" and the guy that had the so called "1.5 million $ snake" are you kidding me haha I had to walk away from that table asap because he had no clue what he was talking about.  
> 
> A) the snake was worth around 8k "asked a trusted professional"
> 
> B) It didn't even look that hot.  (My opinion)    
> 
> Anyways just wanted to see what yall were thinking about it, maybe I am just being to harsh on it.


 
That was basically his way of saying it wasn't for sale  :Wink: . He's a great guy and he does know what he's talking about. He also has some HOT snakes!

It's more about the genetics (but I do believe it is a gorgeous snake). I am pretty sure you are talking about the pastel calico spector het pied (I think that's what he said it was). It's got a lot of potential and could make some amazing combos. I don't think there are many others like it out there.

----------


## BbyBoa

Ya I have no doubt hes a nice guy, but coming from a person that doesn't know him when I was talking to him to see if he didn't want to sell it or he really thought it was worth that much, and it seemed to me like he thought it was really worth that much.  That was just my interpretation though, you are right though it is a "8-10k" hott snake forrr sure.  But what he was asking just kind of turned me off to all of his animals.  When I asked about the 1.5million, he told me "well id let it go for 1.2".  If he would have said "ya i just don't want to sell her" that would have made a lot more sense to me.  Nothing against him at all Im sure hes good at what he does, I just didn't really get that decision for him to display it like that, but thats just what I think, Im sure he has good reasons for what he does that make plenty of sense to him.

----------


## AaronP

> Ya I have no doubt hes a nice guy, but coming from a person that doesn't know him when I was talking to him to see if he didn't want to sell it or he really thought it was worth that much, and it seemed to me like he thought it was really worth that much.  That was just my interpretation though, you are right though it is a "8-10k" hott snake forrr sure.  But what he was asking just kind of turned me off to all of his animals.  When I asked about the 1.5million, he told me "well id let it go for 1.2".  If he would have said "ya i just don't want to sell her" that would have made a lot more sense to me.  Nothing against him at all Im sure hes good at what he does, I just didn't really get that decision for him to display it like that, but thats just what I think, Im sure he has good reasons for what he does that make plenty of sense to him.


That's Tim's idea of a joke people do it all the time, just not at a show like Repticon.  Repticon isn't really a high dollar show, occasionally you see animals that are worth more than $3K but you will also usually see them still on the table at the end of the day Sunday.  Trust me, he knows what he's doing.  :Wink:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> When I asked about the 1.5million, he told me "well id let it go for 1.2". If he would have said "ya i just don't want to sell her" that would have made a lot more sense to me.


Sure it would but that's the thing for a lot of people who have been around the shows and the breeders it does make sense  :Wink: 

People at shows like to have fun not everything is to be taken seriously go o shows get to know the breeders and you'll get a better feel and understanding.

Now as far as the venue itself trust me it is a good venue much better than it was a few years back, and better than the show organized by the GA herp society

It's a small show so of course it cannot be compared to shows like Daytona or Tinley but it is still a good venue (nice turnout this weekend from what I have seen)

As far as selection you have to remember babies season is not there yet people are finishing up with what they hatched in 2010 but 2011 babies are not there yet hence the difference in selection, in July and October which is when the next shows will be the selection will be very different.

----------


## Xan Powers

> Sure it would but that's the thing for a lot of people who have been around the shows and the breeders it does make sense 
> 
> People at shows like to have fun not everything is to be taken seriously go o shows get to know the breeders and you'll get a better feel and understanding.
> 
> Now as far as the venue itself trust me it is a good venue much better than it was a few years back, and better than the show organized by the GA herp society
> 
> It's a small show so of course it cannot be compared to shows like Daytona or Tinley but it is still a good venue (nice turnout this weekend from what I have seen)
> 
> As far as selection you have to remember babies season is not there yet people are finishing up with what they hatched in 2010 but 2011 babies are not there yet hence the difference in selection, in July and October which is when the next shows will be the selection will be very different.


just wanted to say it was good to meet you Deborah! glad I stopped by usark  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> just wanted to say it was good to meet you Deborah! glad I stopped by usark


Glad you did stop by, it's always nice to put faces on the names we see daily on the forum  :Good Job:

----------


## Xan Powers

> Glad you did stop by, it's always nice to put faces on the names we see daily on the forum


very true. all of the bp.netters should go to dinner or something next show, I think it's july 9-10th. that'd be fun. if anyones in the Marietta/powder springs area and would like to talk reptiles let me know! I would love more friends into the hobby, the girlfriend loves reptiles but there's only so much reptile talk she can take haha. but hope it was a success for anyone vending and hope everyone got what they came for or got something they didn't come for  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## BbyBoa

Ya I can totally understand wanting to have fun, I mean you are standing behind a table for two days.  :Very Happy:  

The only reason I said that is because when I talked to him, I didn't even get a hint of a sense that he was joking or messing around.  Maybe I just caught him at a bad time, which is totally understandable.   

I did almost pull out my check book, when he offered 1.2 million- if he would have gone a million flat I would have gotten her FOR SURE.   :Wink:

----------


## coldblooded

> Ya I can totally understand wanting to have fun, I mean you are standing behind a table for two days.  
> 
> The only reason I said that is because when I talked to him, I didn't even get a hint of a sense that he was joking or messing around.  Maybe I just caught him at a bad time, which is totally understandable.   
> 
> I did almost pull out my check book, when he offered 1.2 million- if he would have gone a million flat I would have gotten her FOR SURE.


I was standing right next to you when you had that conversation, I remember. He was just joshing with you!  :Wink:

----------


## Lukestimp

You totally missed out! Sunday end of show time she was priced at $900,000! LOL!  I'll admit it was a very funny joke and I completely understood that basically that was the same as a NFS sign.  I heard the buzz around the venue though about the million dollar snake and I did wonder if maybe it wasn't so funny when I heard people saying they should start breeding snakes to become millionaires! 

By the way I need to post up the little guys I picked up..  a Beautiful Yellowbelly, probably the best representation I've ever seen in person, and then a $30 dinker that will blow you away!  If Het Markers are real then I got a real GEM!  Train tracks down more than 3/4 of its body and one of the coolest patterns ever.. Stay tuned for pics!

----------


## Lukestimp

Also did anyone else ask about the Mojave at the same table? $450 I think... I was told it was from an IMG breeding.  Not many people messing with the IMGs right now, I know ralph has a couple "Dirty Joes"..  I shot him some pics of my girl whos sitting at around 1200grams right now and his instant response was don't sell a single offspring until we prove it out! Hmmmm..

----------

